# 3 Zone Trips



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 1, 2009)

I keep reading these crazy threads about how you can spend 5 nights and 6 days on a train using a two zone award. I know your not really creating a loophole when you pay to be in all three zones, but I am curious. What is the most creative, out of the way, zig-zagging way to spend a 3 zone award. Starting from anywhere and ending anywhere.

(Note: The_Travler is the man to beat when it comes to discovering crazy routings)


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> What is the most creative, out of the way, zig-zagging way to spend a 3 zone award. Starting from anywhere and ending anywhere.
> (Note: The_Travler is the man to beat when it comes to discovering crazy routings)


Note, I have *NEVER* used a 3 zone award!  By doing the crazy routings, I can get a 2 zone roomette and a 1 zone coach (overnight  ) award - and travel for 3+ zones - for 25,500 points (or 23,000 points + some cash - and earn more AGR points  ) instead of 35,000 points for a 3 zone award! B) And if I wanted a bedroom, it would cost 35,500 points (or 33,000 + some cash) this way instead of 50,000 points!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most creative, out of the way, zig-zagging way to spend a 3 zone award. Starting from anywhere and ending anywhere.
> ...


YEAH???  AND ......????


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> YEAH???  AND ......????


... And it saves me many AGR points that I can use for my *NEXT* trip (and next and next and ...)!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 2, 2009)

And nobody answers the OP's question...

The problem with three-zone "loopholes" is that if you punch in almost any destination that are three zones apart you will find the traditional LD Western train, all off in CHI, and a direct train to your destination.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Without measuring the mileages, I would guess the longest 3 zone trips are Miami, FL to either San Diego or Pomona, CA. Or maybe Miami to Chico, CA. But some 2 zone routings are longer!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Without measuring the mileages, I would guess the longest 3 zone trips are Miami, FL to either San Diego or Pomona, CA. Or maybe Miami to Chico, CA. But some 2 zone routings are longer!


Well if could get routed MIA -> WAS -> CHI -> PDX -> LAX -> SAN (San Deigo? I think thats the code). Thats quite a trip but your right traveler its not much longer then a 2 zone (loophole) reward


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Without measuring the mileages, I would guess the longest 3 zone trips are Miami, FL to either San Diego or Pomona, CA. Or maybe Miami to Chico, CA. But some 2 zone routings are longer!
> ...


If you request MIA-SAN (yes, it's the right code  ), you will get routed on the SWC from CHI to LAX!  Thats why I said maybe to Pomona (from CHI via SAS on the TE) or to Chico (up on the CS). But I still think that a 2 zone award from SDL to either is longer - and cheaper!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I think you may be crowned the winner. Thats right folks, The_Traveler can get further on a 2 zone award then you can if your willing to shell out the extra points for a 3 zone award! I am thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 2, 2009)

This isn't a three-zone trip, but rather three one-zone trips:

1) MSP-PDX-SAC-DEN

2) DEN-CHI-WAS-NOL

3) NOL-CHI-MSP

Even though this would be starting out from and returning to my home town, I know I'm not man enough to do it.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey - that gives me an idea for my next-next trip!  (I've already got one planned for August, so it will have to wait a few months!  )


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 2, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> This isn't a three-zone trip, but rather three one-zone trips:
> 1) MSP-PDX-SAC-DEN
> 
> 2) DEN-CHI-WAS-NOL
> ...


That is a good routing to bad MSP is 1500 miles away from me :lol: :lol:


----------

